# I have some Degus!!!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I got them this afternoon! Bought them a lovely big cage and lots of toys and atm there getting use to it 

One was already called Gooy by the staff at [email protected] so weve called the other one Chewy 

Mainly because on the way home they chewed through both boxes they were in....!  luckly the cage came assembled and we would just put them in it in the car lol :wink5:
x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yay! Any pictures? What cage do you have? Do you have pictures of that aswell?
Cute names! Gooey is a little weird though, but still really cute!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Goo as is De*GU* but were calling him Gooy, but he comes when hes called so hes use to the name!  Ive tried taking some pictures but they keep running away as the pictures taking! Ill take some in abit when theyve calmed down and ill post! There about 3-4 months old  Cage is 3(ish storys) and ive got them a hammock and a wheel and everything 

Went to a discount pet shop and found loads of stuff really cheap!  Massive ball for them to run around on the floor in for £5  Its 10" too!!!  Then got a massive wicker nest for £4  Its great! x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Goo as is De*GU* but were calling him Gooy, but he comes when hes called so hes use to the name!  Ive tried taking some pictures but they keep running away as the pictures taking! Ill take some in abit when theyve calmed down and ill post! There about 3-4 months old  Cage is 3(ish storys) and ive got them a hammock and a wheel and everything
> 
> Went to a discount pet shop and found loads of stuff really cheap!  Massive ball for them to run around on the floor in for £5  Its 10" too!!!  Then got a massive wicker nest for £4  Its great! x


Hah, yes I figured thats where the name came from 
Ooh, you got some good bargains them, I bet they are really happy! Congratulations!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hehe there really really excited! They were throwing themselves off things as soon as i put them in.. I duno if theyve seen a wheel before tbh so there pushing each other off that atm! lol Cant wait til there settled and theyll be ok to go in the ball! They're very tame already and use to people going past and dogs barking etc so they seem very happy atm! 

Sat with food in there mouth in there hammock hehe x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww can't wait for the piccies and I love the names, are they the traditional colours? Where is this discount pet shop, I neeeeeeed to know.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hehe there really really excited! They were throwing themselves off things as soon as i put them in.. I duno if theyve seen a wheel before tbh so there pushing each other off that atm! lol Cant wait til there settled and theyll be ok to go in the ball! They're very tame already and use to people going past and dogs barking etc so they seem very happy atm!
> 
> Sat with food in there mouth in there hammock hehe x


awww, they sound lovely! I'm sure they'll love you as their owner!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeh there the normal colours but ones alittle bigger then the other so i know the difference 

Oooo yes! This pet shops great! Nice man who runs it. Its hard to explain but its near Magnet (i think) in town... just inbetween lockwood and gala bingo? 
Its on the back road and you go in and there pigeons that live in there now and again. Nothing properly shelved and some stuff doesnt have prices on so you have to dig around but when you find something its like gold!  Jumbos are about 25p cheaper and all rabbit/rat/mice/degu stuff is kinda thrown on a shelf and you dig around... find something... and ask how much and he just told me really cheap prices and i was like omg! lol x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Obviously I won't be going as I don't need anything for my lot....... who am I kidding I will be there for a look around tomorrow.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Obviously I won't be going as I don't need anything for my lot....... who am I kidding I will be there for a look around tomorrow.


Oooooooh wait util I come up  I wanna see the bargain pet stuff 

Congrats on your goos ^_^ They're lovely animals.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Ooh I love degus, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

This map should give u a general idea:
Google Maps

Theres a sign outside that says discount pet stuff. Its near C.A.R.T A charity shop so if you went in there and asked i think theyd point you in the right direction 

Its brilliant! Cheap coats and food etc. I just couldnt believe it! He was selling stuff that [email protected] and other places were selling for £9 and he was selling em for £4-£5 lol amazing!  Got a lovely metal bowl for 60p! Bargain! x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the map, I have a fantastic sense of direction though so I should have no problem finding it.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Great!  There pigeons that fly in now and again so watch ur head lol And dont send your husbend after me when you spend a fortune   x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Pictures!

Here is Gooey have a nibble 









And here is Chewy.. (well his bum anyway lol)









Picture of the cage will be added soon  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Cage!










Bought the big wicker ball for £4  Ladder with beeds attached for £3.
Cage was £60  and so they dont hurt there little feet ive put paper down on the floor for now but ill probs put some thin safe wood down  x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Cage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good  Lino is probably a better plan, wood will get smelly and rot. Lino is safe if they chew itand wipes off easily 

Gorgeous goos ^_^

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

arrrrrrrrrr very cute and i love the cage


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ooo i didnt think they could have lino! thats great! We have some in the garage  They can have laminate flooring affect  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are soooooo cute, I use lino in the mice cage as there are some holes on the levels where tubes used to go, if you don't have any lino I might still have some spare scraps that will be big enough, let me know the size if you want me to check.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

There so small the cage is like a mansion to them  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks TDM but i think we've got loads in the garage  x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

aaawww, they're beautiful! I love the cage aswell!! and Yes lino is good, much much better than wood!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Could i put lino in my rabbits cages? Esp for my long haired one? x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Could i put lino in my rabbits cages? Esp for my long haired one? x


Yup 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Could i put lino in my rabbits cages? Esp for my long haired one? x


Akai-Chan has already posted, but yes you can, I'm pretty sur eyou can use it with any rodents


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

yea more degus 

a lil tip if you have some old jeans but a section out of the leg (like a tube idea) pop it on the floor of the cage 


my goos sometime sleep in it and you panic thinking theyhave escaped lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> yea more degus
> 
> a lil tip if you have some old jeans but a section out of the leg (like a tube idea) pop it on the floor of the cage
> 
> my goos sometime sleep in it and you panic thinking theyhave escaped lol


haha brilliant! I was going to buy a little pouch but i think ive got some bits and bobs of material upstairs  Ill have a look and make a pouch  Thanks for ur ideas guys! Keep them coming!

Ill do the lino with my long haired rabbit then  thanks very much! Looks like ill be cutting lino tomorrow lol x


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

congrats on the goos i have some babys if you wanna add to the collection maybe some blues so you can tell them apart hehe


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks for the map, I have a fantastic sense of direction though so I should have no problem finding it.


A trip to Oldham on the cards again then? :laugh:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> A trip to Oldham on the cards again then? :laugh:


 If I head towards Oldham I will end up in Halifax again.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If I head towards Oldham I will end up in Halifax again.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Love your degu's and the cage.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous! Well done you - although I would love piccies of them in the ball!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I will get picture of them in the ball up soon  I had one out yesterday that just hopped in! x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are gorgeous 

The cage was a bit expensive, i was selling 2 of the 3 tier versions on them a lil while back for £40 each.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Dont tell me that now! lol Its a lovely cage, i didnt want to buy the [email protected] one because it was 1 tier with a couple of shelves and it was £90  x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I know the ones you mean. I'm not selling any of those either Singing:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------

